

Learning Python: day four. - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/2010/10/22/learning-python-day-four/

======
jauco
Hehehe:

Got a ton more material done with Reworder. I patterned out the API. I
enforced a clump of common lyric (who truly inevitably a equivalent word for
"the"?). I also enclosed a bit of Javascript, as I truly need to learn that in
order to go the front-end animal I want to become. Check it out so far:
Reworder linear on Google's App Engine. It still inevitably a ton of work. I'd
say I'm a day or two from a minimal feasible product (it really paraphrase
decently and I have permalink-able URLs).

<http://reworder.appspot.com/reworded/zheaji/>

( Nice job though. Simple UI. Could be cool )

------
runjake
I think it was a bit premature to post this.

I understand this is a toy app to help you learn Python and GAE, but I
would've found this more interesting if you had gone over your "rewording"
algorithm and the whys of the implementation decisions you made.

There's not much information that's useful, here. Sorry.

I hope you do a more thorough writeup when you're finished.

Since this doesn't appear to be a tldr.it kind of app, it would be interesting
to give the option of tweaking the rewording algorithm towards the end user's
vocabulary (perhaps either by having the end user paraphrase some demo text,
or analyzing copy-pasted text).

~~~
sahillavingia
Indeed, this is just for people who want to follow along - it worked well for
One Week App - <http://oneweekapp.com/>.

I'll post a nice long write-up to "launch" the site when it's done.

------
jasonz
Have you thought about using the natural language toolkit for python?

<http://www.nltk.org/Home>

